# Painting Brute Racks



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

well i have a camo brute, the stickers on it are orange so ive got the camo and orange color scheme going on and i was thinkin about painting my racks. first thing i would do is sand blast em, but then what? what kinda paint do yall think i should use? i never haul anything so im really not worried about gettin em scratched or dented up


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I personally like the duplicolor bed armor from advance auto parts, goes on great, durable and looks good. I have had my aluminum toolbox on my truck painted with it for a year now and no problems even after pressure washing.


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

cool cool. they have color varieties?


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Black is all they make I believe, it didn't say anything about it being paintable, but it is definetly what I would use if I were in need to paint mine


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

VHT offers a gloss black epoxy paint,and holds up pretty well.I was gonna strip my frame,and repaint it with this epoxy.


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

A truck bed liner shop prob wouldn't be real expensive and they can do multiple colors.


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

Called a couple places around here, cheapest place was $300, and that's just using automotive paint. I think ill stick to rattle can orange


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I rattle canned some racks on a bike awhile back. It actually held up pretty good. I sprayed primor on them first, let it dry. Then sprayed a real thin coat of orange high temp paint I got at auto zone on Nd it held good!

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

I suggest you powder coat them though.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Its all about preperation ...rattle can jobs can hold up great just dont go cheap with it if u want it to last ...i painted my racks red about 5 or so months back and they still hold up great! 2 coats primer, 4 coats rattle can


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I used rust oleum on my high lifter springs I painted them
Orange to match the decals holds up well
So far


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My springs


----------



## preppypyro (Mar 20, 2013)

Im painting racks on a king quad right now, and I was actually pondering using spray on gravel guard ( I have a bit of it just sitting around, thats why) 

I think it might do ok, its supposed to stick to anything, and has a bit of a textured feel to it. Wont look as pretty as a gloss black though!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I just had mine powder coated for $200.


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

onebadcummin said:


> My springs


sick lol, thats what i did to mine. called a couple more places and the price is outrageous. i think what im gonna do is put 2 coats of primer on them and then a couple coats of orange then maybe a clear coat


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea I just sprayed 3 coats of orange over yellow springs, holding up well
For rattle can only issue I have is when tires get full of mud and spinning the mud is taking paint off at base of spring next to tire


----------

